# Massive preset library looking for demos/criticism



## humco (Feb 15, 2017)

Hiya, fellas! I'm about to release the first of a few Massive libraries I have lined up, was wondering if anyone would like to give it a go and throw me some criticism! 

I've got my next two libraries completed because I was determined to get ahead of myself, but building a website, making demos, cover art, etc has been too much for me to do myself. I did make four demo tracks, made a logo, a website, but it's all kind of half assed and well, I think for now, I'll hold off on the full company release and just concentrate on the presets. So I'm gonna launch the pack through distributors like ADSR, keep my day job, release this as it is to see how it does. If anyone would like a free copy, just send me a private message, and I'll give you a link to my google drive. And if you end up making a track with the presets, I'd be happy to include it in my demos. Either way, I would love to have some personal reviews of it, where it stands in your eyes.

This library is built with film in mind, specifically science fiction, and I think I've come up with some interesting sounds from scratch. The problem with my demo tracks is that I end up making them sound more like mainstream electronic music, which isn't the purpose of the sound pack. So I'm interested to see what demos someone else might come up with using these sounds (if you're interested). I own a few analog synths, a prophet 12 among them, and I feel like I'm finally able to match the sort of hybrid digital/analog presets that I found on that synthesizer. 

Anyway, would love some harsh criticism, and if any tracks come from using my presets I'd love hearing those too! Honestly, I'm going up against Goliaths with this first release, and can use any advice I can get. I've created much more mainstream presets, but with this pack I'm going for more subtle, scoring sounds that would fit in a sci fi film or video game. I have the next two packs lined up for the most part, so I'm embarking on networking between friends on VI control, maybe we'll build a working relationship. Like I said just toss me a PM for a google drive link to the .rar of the presets, and maybe we can build a relationship for the future! Thanks!


----------

